# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا هنگام ریلیشن زدن بین جداول

## toytown

سلام دوستان

من وقتی میخوام بین تیبل هام ریلیشن بزنم این ارور رو میده کسی میدونه چطوری باید ریلیشن بزنم کضمیمه 147119ه ارور نده؟

----------


## H.Jafari

تیک این گزینه رو از قسمت Tools >>>Options گزینه Table and Database Designers برنید
ضمیمه 147331

----------

